# crass book



## keg (Jan 22, 2010)

anyone know of link to read the CRASS book on the computer?tryin to inform some youngsters about crass.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 22, 2010)

the Southern Records site used to have a great, extensive set of info about Crass, but now it's more simple.
at this link they have the "Best Before" album's booklet reprinted in full, which is kinda the band's story by the band themselves.
the wikipedia page is also thorough, without being too much for a newcomer.
i don't think they'll want to read the whole damn book on a computer if they don't know the band at all.


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 23, 2010)

it is an interesting read, but i thought it would have more juicey facts in it, after all, this band got death threats from the old thatcher goverment.

so a lot has been kept back, to protect people. stuff on wally hope was good though, amazing.

i grew up right next door to ugly child record shop in 1970's and 80's.

the saxon club was down the road where the national front skinheads were fighting the punk kids.

i used to watch out of the window above a shop watching the fights and police cars go by.


----------



## keg (Jan 24, 2010)

i do not think they will like crass but was hoping if they read some stuff they might like the ideas they read.these kids always give me food or beer.sometimes they try to talk music and mostly i only know about bands in japan(i was homeless there for 10 years).i do not think i have ever listened to the ramones,i never did like black flag,misfits just came to hawaii but i do not even think anyone from the band is still in the band.these kids give me there ipod shitty things and say here listen to this.it sounds like normal pop music.the only band that i can turn kids on to is subhumans,i think everybody likes the subhumans and they sing about real shit.kinda funny now in hawaii only these kids wear mohawks and crazy clothes and so many kids in jr high and high school have lip rings and i thought it was kinda nice.then i found out 99% of them listen to rapp.mostly shit i listen to is kinda metal hellshock,effigy etc.


----------

